# Your favourite chamber music genres



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

What are your 3 favourite chamber music genres?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mostly strings then, but I really like many different ensembles!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Predominantly strings. I'd have added string octets, string trios, piano quartets and piano quintets next.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Clarinet Sonata - Clarinet Quintet - Piano Quintet.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

as a classical guitarist, this poll is heart breaking. 

Guitar and violin is a nice duo. Its my favorite. But classical guitar is like "outsider art" really. 

Guitar just aren't loud enough for an orchestra. Or maybe its that guitarist are such notoriously bad readers that no orchestras could find enough of them to make a section. 

Either way, its a forgotten instrument


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Nate Miller said:


> as a classical guitarist, this poll is heart breaking.
> 
> Guitar and violin is a nice duo. Its my favorite. But classical guitar is like "outsider art" really.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Nate! I tried to include the most common ones. Happy that you brought up guitar!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

no, its ok...I know...the most common ones. Its not you. Not even guitarists think of guitar in chamber music

I once told a shop owner I needed a guitar that could hold its own with a violin and he laughed in my face. Then he saw I was serious, and was really helpful, but even HE thought I was joking when I first said it


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Nate Miller said:


> no, its ok...I know...the most common ones. Its not you. Not even guitarists think of guitar in chamber music
> 
> I once told a shop owner I needed a guitar that could hold its own with a violin and he laughed in my face. Then he saw I was serious, and was really helpful, but even HE thought I was joking when I first said it


I have actually TWO classical nylon string guitars in my symphony! They bring wonderful quality to the sound. Very different from a string pizzicato or even a harp, not to mention piano or cembalo. There sure is a place for the wonderful guitar.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

String quartet


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

String Quintet, Clarinet Quintet and Piano Trio (piano, violin, cello)


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

some otter duo










Trumpet and Organ (especially by French composers such as Pierre Jansen, Marcel Landowski, Jolivet, etc.)

I like most, though, these unorthodox octets:

-) *The Kairn of Koridwen* by Charles Tomlinson Griffes (one flute, two clarinets, two horns, harp, celeste, and piano)
-) Roberto Gerhard's *Concert for 8* (Accordion, Double bass, Flute, Guitar, Mandolin, Percussion, Piano, Piccoloflute)
-) Bernard Herrmann's television score (7 Bassoons + 1 Contrabassoon) for the "Terror at Northfield" episode of THE ALFRED HITCHCOCK HOUR


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I chose String Quintet, Piano Trio and Piano Quartet.

Next on the list would have been String Quartet and Violin Sonata, followed by maybe Clarinet Trio (Clarinet, Cello, Piano).

(My own chamber music project is a Trio for Bass Clarinet, Piano and Cello. I have thought about making it a Quintet for Bass Clarinet, Violin, Viola, Cello and Piano, though. I have also considered having classical guitar somewhere, maybe replacing the violin for I would like my chamber piece not to be high pitch violin led. The idea of combining bass clarinet with classical guitar is very tempting velvet.)


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

String Quartet, Violin Sonata and Piano Trio.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Lisztianwagner said:


> String Quartet, Violin Sonata and Piano Trio.


yea, if we're going to leave out the guitar, then this is my three right here, too


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Two things surprise me about the results: firstly, there really seems to be no great need for ensemble combinations outside the normal. Secondly, cello sonatas are not particularly loved!

It needs to be admitted that a cello sonata is hardly as graceful as a violin sonata. Generally speaking, of course.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

This should not surprise you because there are basically two interpretations of the question. I'd guess most people do not have such strong preferences for a particular combination per se (I struggle to find a general and consistent difference between say, piano quartet and piano quintet...) but vote for the genre where they like a lot of pieces. I voted a compromise, namely string quartet and piano trio for the reason above and clarinet quintet for a specific/niche preference. Even if my absolutely favorite piece would be Brahms' clarinet trio (it is not), it could never "beat" dozens of string quartets, quintets, etc. as a genre.

Of course, I also find unusual combinations sometimes enticing, from the Kegelstatt to the Ravel with harp and woodwinds. But I think it is slightly misguided to try to make chamber music as obviously colorful as orchestral or larger ensembles. It can sound "gimmicky", like the overuse of some techniques (double stops, tremolo etc.) in string quartets.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Kreisler jr said:


> This should not surprise you because there are basically two interpretations of the question. I'd guess most people do not have such strong preferences for a particular combination per se (I struggle to find a general and consistent difference between say, piano quartet and piano quintet...) but vote for the genre where they like a lot of pieces. I voted a compromise, namely string quartet and piano trio for the reason above and clarinet quintet for a specific/niche preference. Even if my absolutely favorite piece would be Brahms' clarinet trio (it is not), it could never "beat" dozens of string quartets, quintets, etc. as a genre.
> 
> Of course, I also find unusual combinations sometimes enticing, from the Kegelstatt to the Ravel with harp and woodwinds. But I think it is slightly misguided to try to make chamber music as obviously colorful as orchestral or larger ensembles. It can sound "gimmicky", like the overuse of some techniques (double stops, tremolo etc.) in string quartets.


I prefer piano quartet to piano quintet because there are no two violins. As an ensemble I also prefer string quintet to string quartet because there is one extra slower string to balance the two violins.

For me, piano quartet is the most balanced chamber music ensemble I can think of. A clarinet could also be added to it, making it a quintet -- but not another violin.

The Brahms Piano Quartets are amongst the very best chamber music pieces I know.


----------

